# double donation UK anyone?



## Jue jue (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello,

Back on the singles thread again.

Is there anyone recently gone through or going through egg and donor treatment in the UK?

Jue


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hiya, yes - halfway through my second pregnancy using egg and sperm donation with treatment in the UK.  What would you like to know?!


A-Mx


----------



## Sarana37 (Mar 6, 2010)

And I'm about to give birth, following getting pregnant on first attempt after double donor! Had a fantastic pregnancy, now looking forward to meeting my little one  ! Happy to answer questions though may not be online much in the next week - for obvious reasons!


Go for it! - all the best,


Sarana


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Where did you go and how much per cycle? I am currently going to Serum. This is a huge feat at this time of year with a 2 year old in tow!


----------

